# AAA discount for current existing DirecTV customers



## sonnylax (Sep 2, 2008)

Just signed up for AAA last month... Read bits and pieces about AAA members getting a discount on DirecTV monthly bills.

How much is the AAA discount and how do you get the discount applied to your account?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i wish they had an "aa" discount too.


----------



## Doom878 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd like to know too


----------



## Law (Jul 24, 2008)

Think it's for new DTV customers. This is from AAA's website:



> DIRECTV®
> 
> Receive a $10 credit each month for 24 months for new subscribers, in addition to nationally advertised offer.* Call 1-800-242-9114.
> (See Disclaimers/Conditions).


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Law said:


> Think it's for new DTV customers. This is from AAA's website:


There is (or was) also an AAA discount for existing customers. Don't know if it is still available.


----------



## sonnylax (Sep 2, 2008)

cartrivision said:


> There is (or was) also an AAA discount for existing customers. Don't know if it is still available.


Anyone have any additional info on this for *existing *customers?


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

There was an AAA discount available for existing customers, but it ended many moons ago.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> i wish they had an "aa" discount too.


bah, that's for quitters.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

sonnylax said:


> Anyone have any additional info on this for *existing *customers?


call the AAA number and ask..worst thing they say is no...


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

I tried a few months ago. It was for new customers only.


----------



## BlueGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

kc1ih said:


> There was an AAA discount available for existing customers, but it ended many moons ago.


Speaking of that current customer discount. If i recall correctly it was a $50 discount immediately then they were going to give us another $50 discount 13 months later. Does anyone with a better memory recall if my memory of the specifics are correct?

If I'm correct I think we are about due the second half of the discount. I believe many of us signed up for it in October 2007.


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 3, 2007)

BlueGuy said:


> Speaking of that current customer discount. If i recall correctly it was a $50 discount immediately then they were going to give us another $50 discount 13 months later. Does anyone with a better memory recall if my memory of the specifics are correct?
> 
> If I'm correct I think we are about due the second half of the discount. I believe many of us signed up for it in October 2007.


I got my AAA $50 discount (immediate) on 12-19-07. I am supposed to get my additional $50 (13th month) in January of 09.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

BlueGuy said:


> Speaking of that current customer discount. If i recall correctly it was a $50 discount immediately then they were going to give us another $50 discount 13 months later. Does anyone with a better memory recall if my memory of the specifics are correct?
> 
> If I'm correct I think we are about due the second half of the discount. I believe many of us signed up for it in October 2007.


You are correct, $50 immediately then another $50 on your 13th month after it's been a year. Wonder if anyone is going to get the credit.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

sean10780 said:


> You are correct, $50 immediately then another $50 on your 13th month after it's been a year. Wonder if anyone is going to get the credit.


I had to follow up with several emails to customer service to get the initial credit back in Februrary, before I finally got the first $50. I have a feeling I am going to have to do that again at the 1 year point...


----------



## BlueGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

sean10780 said:


> You are correct, $50 immediately then another $50 on your 13th month after it's been a year. Wonder if anyone is going to get the credit.


I'll be shocked if it happens without prompting.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

AAA discount for existing customers is expired. There are no current AAA discounts for existing customers.


----------

